# W



## tfarnz (Feb 26, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Q


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

tfarnz said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sometimes the less said the better, and I couldn't have said it any better myself.

Thank you and God bless.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Sometimes the less said the better, and I couldn't have said it any better myself.
> 
> Thank you and God bless.


He REALLY learned from the Conrad school of word management!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Brennan said:


> He REALLY learned from the Conrad school of word management!


:rofl:

He Out-Conraded Conrad!

:rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> He Out-Conraded Conrad!
> 
> :rofl:


That's the Oracle and the clitoris to you and me.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Brennan said:


> That's the Oracle and the clitoris to you and me.


Sounds like that movie from the 70s:

Freebie and the Bean.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

michzz said:


> Sounds like that movie from the 70s:
> 
> Freebie and the Bean.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I keep thinking Clitoris = Hidden Under a Hood = Obi Wan Kenobi...


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

nice777guy said:


> I keep thinking Clitoris = Hidden Under a Hood = Obi Wan Kenobi...


And so now I get a hard-on every time I watch the first Star Wars movie or read one of Conrad's posts.

Not good...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> And so now I get a hard-on every time I watch the first Star Wars movie or read one of Conrad's posts.
> 
> Not good...



Damn you and my flippin afternoon coffee!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

O-r-d up!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> O-r-d up!


Word, bird is the?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

woodstock will have a field day with this...somehow


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Draguna said:


> Word, bird is the?


YouTube - Peter Griffin:The bird is the word song (Family guy)


----------

